# Profibus-DP-Slave Baugröße wie Verteilungsraster



## HaSchi (15 September 2003)

Hallo,
kennt jemand Profibus-DP-Slaves (Eingänge, Ausgänge 230VAC) die die Baugröße wie ein Automat hat.
Ich will diese in Unterverteilungen einbauen.

Bauweise egal - stehende Vertrahtung sinnvoll.

Haschi


----------



## churchill (15 September 2003)

Hallo Haschi

meinst du etwa die "ET's200B" ?

mfG
churchill


----------



## HaSchi (16 September 2003)

*Profibus DP Größe wie Automat*

Nö, nicht die ET200B.
Ich suche ein Modulares ProfibusDP-Modul Maße wie z.B. ein Logo


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2003)

Hallo Harald,

eventuell käme da das modulare
System 750 von Wago in Frage.
Da braucht man einen Buskoppler ; Einspeisung und
dann je nach Bedarf die einzelnen Komponenten. z.B. I/O etc.
Die einzelnen Module sind 12mm breit und 100mm hoch
und können auf Tragschiene montiert werden. Die
Busanschaltung ist etwas breiter.
Die Firma Moeller hat ein ähnliches System 
XI:ON oder so ähnlich.
Eingesetzt habe ich diese Module noch nicht und kann
daher nichts über praktische Erfahrungen damit sagen.


mfg.

Rolf


----------

